# Wood Stove Source, small marine



## Roho (Jan 17, 2003)

looking for the source(s) of a miniature/small wood burning stove, preferably with icinglass window to keep warm and dry aboard.

thanks for any leads info...
Dennis Alan


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Try Navigator Stoves:

http://www.marinestove.com/index.htm


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe Dickinson makes several nice units. Look *HERE.*


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a "Cole" brand stove on my boat.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Stove or heater/furnace?

You can find solid burning fuel heaters like the Dickinson posted above.

I'm not sure *I* would want to hassel with the mess of getting the fuel on board, storing it, and than cleaning the ash left behind.

It sounds attactive at first, but not for me.

We have a Dickinson propane heater. (Not that haveing a propane heater on board doesn't open up a whole nother debate)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's what you're looking for I think!

http://www.peluke.com/Fireplaces/fireplaces.html


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Regarding the solid fuel Dickinson mentioned above, I would echo sailortjk's comment about practicality for heating. In fact, when we were considering various heaters for our boat last winter, I spoke with Dickinson and they essentially said that the solid fuel stove was more of an "ambiance" stove than an effective heater.

We ended up installing a Dickinson Newport propane heater.

We're considering one of the Navigator stoves (see link above) for a nook in our kitchen. I think Alex of Giulietta mentioned he plans to hard mount their Halibut stove in his cockpit, so they can toast marshmallows (an ancient Portuguese tradition) while underway.


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

30 years ago I had a Tiny Tot stove - the usual forward bulkhead mounting - in a 35' sloop. It burned wood, coal or charcoal. It was very efficient, used very little fuel and was clean when operating and dried out the interior quite well - including wet, cold New England winter sailing gear. Started the burning with newspaper just like a regular fireplace. Only during lighting and in stiff wind would burned paper be drawn up the and out the Charley Noble onto the trunk cabin. We had to be careful when emptying the ashes not to spill (fairly normal concern with anything on a boat, I think) but we were quite happy with the heating. Further, given its small capacity, we didn't need much fuel to heat the boat and storage of the fuel supply wasn't a problem. Hope this helps, Roho.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

do a search on "little cod", have some really nice stoves, and lot's of installed pic's. Look at some of the other modles as well, for they may work as well. Wish I could remember the name of the company, but think the search will get you there.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

I know this is an old post but figured i try anyways. was considering a stove from fastco. wanted a wood burning one though. on their stie they say coal or briques are the only thing you can burn i these. I asked about wood and they say no. 
Has yours burnt wood well. why are you not supousto use wood in them


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Be careful, they smoke a fair bit and it can make you unpopular in a marina.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, but having the neighbours over for hot buttered rums in front of a fireplace can make you quite popular indeed.


----------



## jheldatksuedu (Jul 4, 2006)

*wood heat*

Wood heat (woodstove, not fireplace) is great for a sailboat in my experience, I always anchor out, they really don't burn very much wood. They heat up very fast, they are much more than just ambiance. They are not for everybody but they sure are for me. I sure could understand why a salesman would want to sell a much more expensive propane or diesel stove.


----------

